# Xbox Save files - is there something similiar to savewizard for Xbox?



## Akumara (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi there
Im looking for a way to transfer save files between accounts/xbox. Is there anyway?
Something exactly like https://www.savewizard.net/ for the PS4.

Also, is there a way to save a local save file, then overwrite the older save to your current save. (rollback essentially)
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 30, 2022)

Akumara said:


> Hi there
> Im looking for a way to transfer save files between accounts/xbox. Is there anyway?
> Something exactly like https://www.savewizard.net/ for the PS4.
> 
> ...


1. Closest thing you have to that is to use the cloud. Simply add the account with the save to an Xbox console, open the game, and the save will be downloaded to another system. There's no way to transfer saves between accounts. 

2. You have no way to access the local save files besides a single option that allows you to delete them, so no. Rollback is impossible.

Although both are possible with 360 saves, you would need an actual 360 console to do that and subsequently upload the saves to the cloud so the Series console can use them.


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 30, 2022)

Akumara said:


> Hi there
> Im looking for a way to transfer save files between accounts/xbox. Is there anyway?
> Something exactly like https://www.savewizard.net/ for the PS4.
> 
> ...



Nope, people aren't interested enough to mess around with Xbox


----------



## Aheago (Apr 19, 2022)

Akumara said:


> Hi there
> Im looking for a way to transfer save files between accounts/xbox. Is there anyway?
> Something exactly like https://www.savewizard.net/ for the PS4.
> 
> ...


There was a few years back but it got patched within a week or two lol

https://gbatemp.net/threads/vantage-xbox-one-save-game-modding-tool.474100/

they swore up and down it wouldn’t be fixed and that they had more solutions than promptly disappeared


----------

